# Big Catfish, Big Problem



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Well I identify with the guy(s) who have everything go wrong when they attempt to put a line in the water. I went fishing last evening at my favorite little private hole. There's usually someone else within hollerin' range, but no one was around. Much to my disgust, I first discovered I had grabbed the wrong tackle bag--I had the one I had loaded all my junky tackle into, nothing useable. No pliers or hook removers, or hooks, sinkers, tackle--dang. I did have crawlers so I just used my rusty hooks and threw out; much to my surprise I got nothing, no bites, nada...which is totally unusual for that active little pond. (Water too hot??) I was about to call it a bad day and leave when my pole was jerked out of my hand--I dove and barely got it before it went into the water. Biiiig fish, no doubt a huge cat, then I thought OH NO! I don't have anything to get the hook out, get him up...nuthin'. Dang again. It was fun playing him though, and I was pretty certain it was the heaviest fish I could ever remember catching. I did have 10-lb test, but I still couldn't horse him--too big. I finally, finally got him up on the bank--I was so worn out I was ready to leave it all there and go home, but that cat was so gi-normous, and I couldn't BELIEVE there was no around to show it to! I lined up my pole against him, and scratched a mark at how long he was. Oh well, at least I could get a pic with my phone. Took it out of the bag--it's dead. I mean dark and dead. &*%[email protected]*!!! OK now back in the water, you FREAKIN' IDIOT. Cut the line at the hook. Uh oh, problem. I could not lift him. (I'm a female, but I'm not THAT weak!) I got my hands in his gills, but I was goin' nowhere with that. I kneeled down and tried to get him in my arms--that did not work either, I couldn't stand up. I stood up and leaned over and put BOTH my hands in his lower jaw (plenty or room!) and gripped. He was fighting me, the fool, so I was having a hard time. I dropped him twice. I was ready to cry now, I just wanted to go home, he was so heavy, but I was determined not to let him die on the bank--that's an Alpha fish, he'd make lots of other big cats! No one in sight. I finally gripped his lower jaw hard enough with my hands to get a good hold and stumbled towards the water. Of course, I staggered and fell face down into the edge of the pond, and dropped the fish. PERFECT. Now I'm covered with pond goo (all in my mouth, ewwwwww) and the FISH is trapped in 6 inches of water and heavy weeds and unable to move. Then I DID cry, and got my pole and tried to turn him around with the butt while covered in brown slime and attempting not to inhale while I was sobbing. Try that sometime. It took me forever, but FINALLY he flipped hard and slid into deeper water. I did not look or care to see if he swam out. When I walked in the house my husband's eyes got big but he sprinted to his office and closed the door when he saw the look on my face. Later I remembered the mark and measured it--just over 39". He was dark colored with a huge flat head (more than my two hand spans across) and a light belly. I got no idea what he weighed...30 lbs?? By the way guys, as I have mentioned before, catfish have human eyes...and it is clear he thought I was the most retarded fisherman he'd ever met. Next time, Mr Cat, I will be better prepared--but don't count on the retarded thing being gone....


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

hey iteech,

Sounds like you got yourself a flathead, and at 39 inches a pretty good one at that, bet that was a heck of a fight on 10lbs. line, sounds like you had a interesting time. atleast you was able to release him to produce some more flatheads...


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

this story goes to prove that the fish is not always the best part of the story because your story is alot more entertaining than most peoples "caught a 39 in catfish and let it go". Seems like the more problems you have on a fishing trip the better the story is.


----------



## shawnbd (Jul 13, 2009)

I cannot call it a season until I fall into some body of water while fishing. Do I do it on purpose? NO! Those stupid fish some how trick me into swimming with them at least once a year. Its always fun to explain to the wife why I'm covered in mud. It happens to the best of us and you can laugh about it later.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

I love this story - it made me laugh just picturing the course of events 

Where is Fairborn? Maybe you can show me how to catch fish because I have certainly forgot! Seriously...I'm going on months without catching something over a pound!


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Great story! Thanks for sharing...


----------



## flintlock (May 30, 2006)

What would life be without those special times!!


----------



## cgregory (Jul 26, 2009)

Great story! Very entertaining. You will be able to look back on that moment and laugh for a good while. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

wow - sounds like a rough day but a great fish!

Using an online fish calc, it said that cat of yours should have went 38-40lbs. Geez.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

That had to be one of those Rainbow Lake Re-Introduced into that pond, as I've heard they do like regular ole nightcrawlers! 

Thanks for making sure it went back, relatively unharmed. 

Even though you had a rough time, Congrats on the PB Flathead!


----------



## bonsai87 (Sep 17, 2007)

awesome story...sounds like a good time..well hopefully you will look at it that way a few days later and have a good laugh...nice job on the catch


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Great story!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations on a great catch! I really enjoyed the story.


----------



## Lunkers (Mar 8, 2007)

Nice. Too bad no one was there to help or share the moment with. I am sure you were worn out after all that. Thanks for sharing and congratulations. Nice catch.


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

I wish I could have seen that tussle. The way you describe the strike sounds like my PB cat which was a blue. We were packing to go but I still had my line in the water and he almost ran off with my pole. 12.5 lbs of cat on a peeled crawdad tail on a #6 hook and 4 lb test. Sounds like you had about as much fun as me! One thing, do you still ascribe to the motto under your signature after a day like that?


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

Gulfvet, I really do...'cause most of the time, it's true! And generally true, too...this was just a very weird day. I have had enough "here's your SIGN" fishing incidents lately to know one thing--I shouldn't be fishing alone any more. I do plan on taking someone with me from now on.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats on catching a GREAT fish ..................and thanks for the funny story. ive actually come to EXPECT at least one trip like that per year for me without the big fish involved of course. i just tend to fall in the lake/river/pond !!!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

tcba1987 said:


> Congrats on catching a GREAT fish ..................and thanks for the funny story. ive actually come to EXPECT at least one trip like that per year for me without the big fish involved of course. i just tend to fall in the lake/river/pond !!!


I used to fall in a lot more often than I do now. But then, I used to fish a lot more aggressively than I do now and catch a lot more fish. I have learned to leave the digital camera in the car and put the cell phone in a zip-lock if I'm wading. That's where I take impromptu dunkings the most often!


----------



## GT Dave (Sep 8, 2009)

Hay Teech read your story with my soon to be 9 year old, she wants to know if you teach at Monfort Heights Elementary? We laughed till we hurt! With you not at you.


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

GT Dave, I teach adults at Wright Patt AFB--both soft courses and mandatory courses. I've always been a teacher--I taught in public schools back in the late 70's, but that was a long time ago, before I became an AF civilian. I still love teaching children though--and guess what my FAVORITE age group to teach is?? 8 and 9 year olds! They are sharp and bright, don't cry for mom all day, and still young enough to believe everything you say!!


----------



## im faster (Aug 2, 2009)

off topic....


iteech.... is that your license plate also? cause i think ive seen it before


----------



## iteech (Apr 4, 2005)

No...I've always thought vanity plates are creepy (don't know why I think that). But I've actually seen that plate! I don't fish nearly as much as I used to--this summer only maybe 4-5 times, vs about 50-60 times in the years before. I'm pretty restricted with arthritis; it has slowed me to almost nothing--so odds are, you haven't seen me lately!


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats on an awesome fish.....and a great story to accompany. Thanks for sharin.


----------



## zaraspook (Jun 16, 2009)

That is one tremendous story, and well told! Congrats on the fish and surviving to tell the story.


----------

